# replacement diesel shells?



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Bought a Aristocraftl Diesel off ebay for only a few bucks, looks like someone dropped it, then decided to drop it a few more times, and then for giggles take a heat gun to one side on the back half. I can turn it into some sort of mad max diesel from **** as an option which would be neat, but wanted to see options wise where i could buy a replacement shell, choice do i have? thank you


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Which diesel is it, Kevin? Maybe some of us have a spare shell around, I know I have a couple myself.

Ed


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

A Reading df-3 2016A here is the ebay link for a pics/damage, got the lower half back together already solid, it was nearly broken in half. Front truck works fine, rear truck doesnt work but the circuit board is broke, so im going to rewire it is the next step.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170533571815&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT I also have to get a replacement speaker for it. thank you Kevin


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

While waiting for Ed in pms to reply, anyone else? Been enough looks.....


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 
that is an Aristocraft Alco FA-1. 

there are really only two places you are likely to find a replacement shell.. 
1. Aristocraft directly. 
2. ebay 

Aristocraft does not sell new shells as a matter of course, they dont have a "parts department" specifically.. 
but I have heard of people contacting aristo and getting parts, if they happen to have a spare part in their repair department, 
so its worth a try! I know the main guy to contact there is "Navin"..but I dont know his specific contact info..(anyone have that handy? phone or email for Navin?) 

ebay is more likely.. 
you could probably find another junker FA for a decent price.. 
once in awhile I do see just shells for sale on ebay, but you have to be diligent and check back often to find them.. 

Scot


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a "store" from the Pittsburgh area that often has pats for & from various manufacturers listed on Ebay most of the time that does have some Arist or REA shells from time to time. Currently he has an Aristo FB unit listed. His Ebay name is Joemodeler. 

Chas


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Cool, thank you for the info. Ill contact them.


----------



## fwtxrr (Oct 14, 2009)

i have a older fa-1 shell. it is a lehigh valley shell.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a UP shell as well.... Not all complete but you may be able to scrounge pieces from both units to make a complete one.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Just curious. Does it run after all it has been through. If not, it really isn't much good I would think.
Paul


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes it does, i had to bypass the cracked pc board to run new wires from the back trucsk to the front trucks, but it runs and lights up fine. Just have to clean the wheels.


----------

